# Wanted: Brixton people willing to talk on camera re: recent knife crime



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread Deleted.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 5, 2012)

a crack addicted squirrel, yesterday


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

Shoot, stab and sniff?
Is this some kind of sex thing?


----------



## gabi (Mar 5, 2012)

Very unfortunate username for someone wanting to talk to people about knife crime


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am a journalist who works on issues relating to inner city communities in London. I write for newspapers and other publications, I do radio shows and I also film documentaries and news reports.
> 
> ...


 

*1. Please read the boards for a while before posting:* Use the 'search' function to see if your topic has already been discussed to save repeating questions/threads that already exist. Please note that these are discussion boards and not a free resource for journos/students/market researchers.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 5, 2012)

Is this authorised spam or non authorised spam then...


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Is this authorised spam or non authorised spam then...


100% unofficial, non-approved.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 5, 2012)

people don't do this....

shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk



you'll fill their email up with spam, no one repost my post either that'll magnify the problem....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 5, 2012)

editor said:


> 100% unofficial, non-approved.


let the email bombing begin...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 5, 2012)

no one wants to associate the sites links with things like this either

<ed: removed>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2012)

"I'll cut ya."

That's what a bike thief said to me as threat in Sockwell, though he got the threat thing all wrong because he did actually cut me as he was saying it.

Dumbarse. How I chuckled at his error.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> people don't do this....
> 
> shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk
> 
> ...


 


GarfieldLeChat said:


> no one wants to associate the sites links with things like this either
> <ed: removed>


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread Deleted


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am a journalist who works on issues relating to inner city communities in London. I write for newspapers and other publications, I do radio shows and I also film documentaries and news reports.
> 
> ...


 
Hi, how are you? I am fine thank you.
Hobknobs are over there.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's what a bike thief said to me as threat in Sockwell, though he got the threat thing all wrong because he did actually cut me as he was saying it.


Well dangerous in Sockwell. But not as bad as Streakyham.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Shoot, stab and sniff?
> Is this some kind of sex thing?


No not at all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2012)

Oops.
Good job I now live further scarflondon.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I guess you did not look at the blog to see the reason behind the name. These are the actions that we speak up against that the mainstream media ignore. I thought this would be a good place to source some potential people to include but I understand and will not post such messages on here.
> 
> The problem I have is hardly nobody wants to speak up on these issues, while we all acknowledge the extent of the problem.
> 
> I saw this as an intelligent forum to source some intelligent people. I didn't mean to cause any harm.


 
You may be well intentioned, but this kind of thing goes on a lot here. Plus, given the recent spate of violence, people are a lot more sensitive to "journos" sweeping in and trying to get a free story.

Plus, the name of your blog is hardly sensitive, even though it's trying to portray a serious message.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no one wants to associate the sites links with things like this either
> 
> <->>


 
I actually do not understand what is funny about posting 'childporn' Pathetic


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> You may be well intentioned, but this kind of thing goes on a lot here. Plus, given the recent spate of violence, people are a lot more sensitive to "journos" sweeping in and trying to get a free story.
> 
> Plus, the name of your blog is hardly sensitive, even though it's trying to portray a serious message.


 
A free story? No I simply try and raise profile and awareness of such issues. It's no problem. No the name is not sensitive, it is a reflection of what happens ever so often in our society


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> A free story? No I simply try and raise profile and awareness of such issues. It's no problem. No the name is not sensitive, it is a reflection of what happens ever so often in our society


 
I wasn't directly criticising you, just trying to convey why you would be met with hostility.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread deleted


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Mar 5, 2012)

*grabs deckchair*

Aww stop being nasty you lot!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I guess you did not look at the blog to see the reason behind the name. These are the actions that we speak up against that the mainstream media ignore. I thought this would be a good place to source some potential people to include but I understand and will not post such messages on here.
> 
> The problem I have is hardly nobody wants to speak up on these issues, while we all acknowledge the extent of the problem.
> 
> I saw this as an intelligent forum to source some intelligent people. I didn't mean to cause any harm.


 
It is a community forum, however the main prerequisite of being part of that community is you contribute within it not use it as free adverting resource, it's not that we don't like people advertising their local based things here, that's fine as long as you ask the site owners and Mods for permission to post things up and state so in your opening post.


You rock up no clue as to your local agenda or POV and then start with your opening salvo to use this community as a billboard for your wares then like anyone turning up in a pub with something to sell most people will tell you to feck off not instantly be all mates sweetness and light.... after all what exactly have you contributed to this community other than advertising and marketing too it...

Simply put you want to engage the community then talk to them not at them... 


or we'll cap or shank you and then cover you in perfume...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I actually do not understand what is funny about posting 'childporn' Pathetic


 
Yes, I'd agree with that, I think the references should be deleted myself.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I understand, I will delete post. Just find it strange that I find willing adults on route to school with 10-year-old children and their children can articulate their thoughts on 7 knife incidents in Lambeth and adults on here merely take it as a comedy show. Thanks though, appreciate your advice.


 
Why not try getting involved on here then? 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...lands-estate-somerleyton-road-brixton.289700/


----------



## gabi (Mar 5, 2012)

journos looking for freebies are not welcome on here shootstabsniff, particuarly with such spectacularly fucked up usernames


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 5, 2012)

You have terrible written English skills considering that you claim to be a 'journalist'.

"...hardly nobody wants to speak up on these issues..."

What?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2012)

Jackobi said:


> You have terrible written English skills considering that you claim to be a 'journalist'.
> 
> "...hardly nobody wants to speak up on these issues..."
> 
> What?


 
"You think I know fuck nothing, well let me tell you I know fuck all'


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I am a journalist who works on issues relating to inner city communities in London. I write for newspapers and other publications, I do radio shows and I also film documentaries and news reports.


Seeing as you're asking people to send you sensitive and potentially dangerous information, it might be an idea to provide some journalistic credentials.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread deleted


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I actually do not understand what is funny about posting 'childporn' Pathetic


I agree and have removed it.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> If you took time to actually read the blog than use obscenities you might see exactly what it is about. Your comment about looking for freebies is speculative also as this is unpaid, and I simply do it in an attempt to curb the way our society is going. As a journalist but more importantly as a PARENT I care deeply about these issues. A small mind will not be able to look past a name of a blog. An open minded adult would see the bigger picture. You have a splendid day


An even more open mind would realise that attaching such a sensationalistic name to your blog is going to make people doubt its sincerity and credibly.

What's the 'sniff' bit  about anyway? The biggest problem drugs around here aren't sniffed.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyway, I am coming to the supermarket because I need food, hardly nobody is there at this time of day.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread deleted


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2012)

editor said:


> What's the 'sniff' bit about anyway? The biggest problem drugs around here aren't sniffed.


 
Yes, presumably as with most other places they're drunk.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> If you would like me to send you some that is fine I can inbox you that.


What? Are you offering to send me child porn?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I actually do not understand what is funny about posting 'childporn' Pathetic


as pathetic as wandering into a community which has specific T&C you need to agreed too post here about not spamming things without site approval and then spam them regardless of those conditions you've just that second agreed too?

The reason being you ignored the rules was so you could benefit from the traffic levels of this site to promote your own site and increase traffic...

Well now your site will be spidered by Google to have those associations you so dearly wanted and a few others besides, tough, next time you want to use a community boards as some freebie advertising resource you'll be more polite about it and won't go around spamming like a cunt will you...


----------



## dessiato (Mar 5, 2012)

> _*...The problem I have is hardly nobody wants to speak up on these issues*_, while we all acknowledge the extent of the problem.


This is very poor grammar for someone claiming to be a journalist.

At least this part is correct: 


> _*I saw this as an intelligent forum to source some intelligent people.*_


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread Deleted


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Ok. Point taken. The online content editor for a leading UK newspaper had an opposing view when I created the idea and questioned the *credibility of the name


What 'leading UK newspaper'?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

dessiato said:


> This is very poor grammar for someone claiming to be a journalist.
> 
> At least this part is correct:


 
You'd make an excellent sub-editor!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 5, 2012)

two sheds said:


> Yes, I'd agree with that, I think the references should be deleted myself.


I think the entire thread should be deleted...

Anti spam action you know....

Tough if someone wants to use the sites traffic to benefit them directly why should we give them all the traffic they want...


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread deleted


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> If you took time to actually read the blog than use obscenities you might see exactly what it is about. Your comment about looking for freebies is speculative also as this is unpaid, and I simply do it in an attempt to curb the way our society is going. As a journalist but more importantly as a PARENT I care deeply about these issues. A small mind will not be able to look past a name of a blog. An open minded adult would see the bigger picture. You have a splendid day


 
As a mother I consider that single issue nutjobs have no place on this forum.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you, 





ShootStabSniff said:


> You'd make an excellent sub-editor!


 
I do that for an English language newspaper here in Sudan. There are many grammar pedants here on U75.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 5, 2012)

A badly researched attempt to query us.
U75 is quite well known, as are some of the attitudes here.
If you don't know this then your just lazy. 
Lazy - a good journalist does not make!
We are not impressed (actually I cannot speak for others, so *I *am not impressed)


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> It's irrelevant.


Then why bring it up? You should know that good journalism is all about backing up your claims.



ShootStabSniff said:


> In that case, could you pls delete thread?!


Well, you'd have to ask the other contributors because I'm not empowered to just delete their content on your say so.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2012)

I work for the Times so all of you shut the fuck up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 5, 2012)

As a mother I insist that everything that I say on this forum _stays on this forum. _


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

Speaking as a father I believe that whatever I say immediately carries more weight and importance than anything said by someone who is yet to have children.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> As a mother I insist that everything that I say on this forum _stays on this forum. _


 
Speaking as a Father i demand stuff and things.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2012)

Jinx


----------



## clandestino (Mar 5, 2012)

Since when was inbox a verb??


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2012)

Alien warlords deleted


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 5, 2012)

ianw said:


> Since when was inbox a verb??


 
'bout the same time PM was.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 5, 2012)

(Although I have heard the word used that way before, but by da yoot on da tube, not a "journalist")


----------



## dessiato (Mar 5, 2012)

What do we want? Something or other! When do we want it? Whenever is convenient.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 5, 2012)

editor said:


> Speaking as a father I believe that whatever I say immediately carries more weight and importance than anything said by someone who is yet to have children.


I see what you've done there and approve...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 5, 2012)

We shall not we shall not be moved, but we might get something in our eye when watching ET.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread deleted


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 5, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Thread deleted


 
 

(((retired superheroes)))


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Thread deleted


 

your powers are weak old man


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 5, 2012)

'I chivved up 'im bad blud, 'cos he disrespected me, innit'?

Is that the sort of thing you're after OP? I could dress down, maybe lose the tie, wear a less snazzy suit?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

You people are evil, but to be fair it does say


> I would NEVER have expected a reputable newspaper like the MAIL


on his blog
e2a: on rereading myself: I'd confused reputable with respectable when quoting the above bit


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> You people are evil, but to be fair it does say
> on his blog


 
Yes we know the history of the Mail. However, to be fair without the Mail would the murderers of Stephen Lawrence have been convicted? Questionable.

And regardless of the impression many have of the Mail, the sales figures suggest that yes they are a reputable brand worldwide. Over 2m people purchase the Mail daily, their website is the most popular online news medium.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Yes we know the history of the Mail. However, to be fair without the Mail would the murderers of Stephen Lawrence have been convicted? Questionable.
> 
> And regardless of the impression many have of the Mail, the sales figures suggest that yes they are a reputable brand worldwide. Over 2m people purchase the Mail daily, their website is the most popular online news medium.


 
They have good pictures admittedly, but otherwise, most of it is shit.  The articles that should be in the printed version, only seem to make it to the online version.

Stuff like this for instance, by Sonia Poulton

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...floors-Welcome-Cameron-s-Brave-New-World.html


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Yes we know the history of the Mail. However, to be fair without the Mail would the murderers of Stephen Lawrence have been convicted? Questionable.
> 
> And regardless of the impression many have of the Mail, the sales figures suggest that yes they are a reputable brand worldwide. Over 2m people purchase the Mail daily, their website is the most popular online news medium.


hence my edit:



> e2a: on rereading myself: I'd confused reputable with respectable when quoting the above bit​


​​Just relax, you'll get the hang of this place yet.​


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 6, 2012)

Well there are reasons why the Mail was particularly aggressive on pursuing the killers of Lawrence - I'm sure its been mentioned on other threads.

Otherwise it usually just goes for the moral panic combined with salacious tittle-tattle shoehorning in some racism approach regarding gun/knife crime.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They have good pictures admittedly, but otherwise, most of it is shit. The articles that should be in the printed version, only seem to make it to the online version.
> 
> Stuff like this for instance, by Sonia Poulton
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/a...floors-Welcome-Cameron-s-Brave-New-World.html


 
Agreed, but to suggest the Mail is not a reputable paper is very opinion based I would say. One could say it is not respected - but reputable is a different thing (that's just my thought).


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

stephj said:


> Well there are reasons why the Mail was particularly aggressive on pursuing the killers of Lawrence - I'm sure its been mentioned on other threads.
> 
> Otherwise it usually just goes for the moral panic combined with salacious tittle-tattle shoehorning in some racism approach regarding gun/knife crime.


I Agree.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> hence my edit:
> 
> 
> ​​Just relax, you'll get the hang of this place yet.​


Just seen your edit. No drama.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Agreed, but to suggest the Mail is not a reputable paper is very opinion based I would say. One could say it is not respected - but reputable is a different thing (that's just my thought).


 
Only by the twats that read it


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Only by the twats that read it


Haha! Fair enough..


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Only by the twats that read it


one can have a bad reputation though, whether this is covered by reputable is beyond my knowledge


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

rep·u·ta·ble  (r
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





p
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-t
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-b
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l)
_adj._
Having a good reputation; honorable.
reputable [ˈrɛpjʊtəbəl]_adj_
*1.* having a good reputation; honoured, trustworthy, or respectable
*2.* (Linguistics) (of words) acceptable as good usage; standard
*reputability* _n_


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

*1.* having a good reputation; honoured, trustworthy, or respectable.
Thanks for that Minnie


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Having a reputable readership does not make a medium respected.

Regardless of what we may think anyway, 2m purchase the paper - I think it is suffice to say that is reputable.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Regardless of what we may think anyway, 2m purchase the paper - I think it is suffice to say that is reputable.


Ffs that's ridiculous, on that basis the News of the World was reputable/respectable.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2012)

ianw said:


> Since when was inbox a verb??


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff via Twitter said:
			
		

> In A Week Where More Stabbings Have Taken Place Than Days. I hear Tesco have reduced the cost of Kitchen Knives by 70% #Ignorant



You realise the 70% discount is only available to people who collect enough vouchers. Do you think stabby people collect Tesco vouchers? Presumably you think Tesco should raise the price of kitchen knives so that criminals can't afford to buy them.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> You realise the 70% discount is only available to people who collect enough vouchers. Do you think stabby people collect Tesco vouchers? Presumably you think Tesco should raise the price of kitchen knives so that criminals can't afford to buy them.


 
Absolutely.

I mean, those criminal types wouldn't dream of nicking them, would they now?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I mean, those criminal types wouldn't dream of nicking them, would they now?


 
Even so, we can make it harder for them by pricing them out of the market. Everyone knows stabby youths have less disposable income than even the poorest housewife.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> You realise the 70% discount is only available to people who collect enough vouchers. Do you think stabby people collect Tesco vouchers? Presumably you think Tesco should raise the price of kitchen knives so that criminals can't afford to buy them.


Just be real careful on the way home from tesco is what I read here


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Ffs that's ridiculous, on that basis the News of the World was reputable/respectable.


 
It WAS reputable until it appeared that there were things going on which were of a criminal nature.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> It WAS reputable until it appeared that there were things going on which were of a criminal nature.


Err, no. It was disreputable the entire time.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I mean, those criminal types wouldn't dream of nicking them, would they now?


 
For your information the murder which occurred at Victoria tube station of the schoolboy by a rival gang from another school involved a female going to Argos and purchasing the murder knives. So as much as you may like to believe they are all the same and would all steal, facts prove that this is not always the case.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> You realise the 70% discount is only available to people who collect enough vouchers. Do you think stabby people collect Tesco vouchers? Presumably you think Tesco should raise the price of kitchen knives so that criminals can't afford to buy them.


 
You really are nit-picking here. Going to Twitter to further the conversation? From what I understand somebody got stabbed outside Ponders End Tesco last week. Of course I cannot assume that the knife was purchased here but my point is maybe we need a new legislation on knives - the ease of accessibility is a joke.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> It WAS reputable until it appeared that there were things going on which were of a criminal nature.


What Ed said.
Plus, what do you mean "appeared"?


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> You really are nit-picking here.the ease of accessibility is a joke.


Lock the kitchen door.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> What Ed said.
> Plus, what do you mean "appeared"?


 
That is when the reputation was brought into question. At that stage it wasn't conclusive what had occurred. And the rest is history.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Lock the kitchen door.


 
It's a shame you feel the need to turn things into a 'joke.' Lock the kitchen door? OK, let us all have a laugh!


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> That is when the reputation was brought into question. At that stage it wasn't conclusive what had occurred. And the rest is history.


It's reputation was always in doubt amongst anyone with half a brain. It's a sleazy tabloid, ffs.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

I





ShootStabSniff said:


> It's a shame you feel the need to turn things into a 'joke.' Lock the kitchen door? OK, let us all have a laugh!


It was not a fucking joke - don't insult me. 
A very valid remark.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> It's reputation was always in doubt amongst anyone with half a brain. It's a sleazy tabloid, ffs.


 
I actually agree with your opinion in terms of the content etc. But personal preference cannot be a factor when discussing if it was generally reputable to the readership. Based on the demand of the NOTW alone one could argue it was reputable. In terms of tabloid sleaze you have a point but for example the sports writers of NOTW were well respected contributors. What I find funny here is the person who went to my blog, took one line out of over 10,000 words and blew it up said they made a mistake and thought reputable said respectable??


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> It's a shame you feel the need to turn things into a 'joke.' Lock the kitchen door? OK, let us all have a laugh!


 
You're the one "turning it into a joke" by claiming that Tesco are "ignorant" for not suspending a discount voucher scheme for kitchen knives in a week during which several people were stabbed.

Should Vauxhall stop selling cars every time someone is killed by someone driving dangerously?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

I would argue that in terms of London alone where over 10 knife incidents have occurred in less days, such a scheme should be put on hold. The fact someone was stabbed outside Ponders End Tesco only emphasises this point further.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> You're the one "turning it into a joke" by claiming that Tesco are "ignorant" for not suspending a discount voucher scheme for kitchen knives in a week during which several people were stabbed.
> 
> Should Vauxhall stop selling cars every time someone is killed by someone driving dangerously?


 
I don't think there is any joke associated with knife crime. Hence why I volunteer and work with offending youths.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 6, 2012)

Jesus! I hope there's a knife incident involving this pub bore soon.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I would argue that in terms of London alone where over 10 knife incidents have occurred in less days, such a scheme should be put on hold. The fact someone was stabbed outside Ponders End Tesco only emphasises this point further.


 
Anyone found buying kitchen knives should be shot IMO.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I don't think there is any joke associated with knife crime. Hence why I volunteer and work with offending youths.


 
I'd have thought you might have been one to avoid knee-jerk reactions then. That sort of thing is for Daily Mail readers not people who actually have some connection with the subject.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

The difference with Vauxhall is they ONLY sell cars, my point in relation to Tesco is totally different. You can continue to think the way you do. These companies make millions and millions of pounds it would be nice if they invested in youth programmes etc maybe that would help halt the number of knife crimes. Not just Tesco either, many organisations have the means to invest in youth. But I guess that is just me being hopeful.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

The fact that a 15-year-old was able to leave school at lunchtime, go to Argos, purchase a set of kitchen knives and commit a murder speaks volumes about the depth of the problem.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Anyone found buying kitchen knives should be shot IMO.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


>


 
You obviously don't care about young people


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You obviously don't care about young people


 
I choose not to respond.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

One day I advise you take a trip down to Croydon Crown Court. Sit in on a case, there are plenty of knife and firearm cases. I think maybe it may open up your eyes to the extent of the issue.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I choose not to respond.


 
coward

it'll be all your fault


----------



## clandestino (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you a journalist ShootStabSniff? Who do you write for?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> coward
> 
> it'll be all your fault


 
Pathetic.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


>


Do you not consider yourself sub NOTW tabloid hackery, going round photographing murder scenes at night is pretty sleazy and a poor attempt to inject life into your stories if so you are a piss poor Arthur Fellig wannabe


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Pathetic.


 
I'm glad you're finally admitting it.  Well done.

((((ShootStabSniff))))


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 6, 2012)

If you go to his blog and quickly spin your mouse wheel backwards and forwards, you can emulate a rave in your bedroom.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Do you not consider yourself sub NOTW tabloid hackery, going round photographing murder scenes at night is pretty sleazy and a poor attempt to inject life into your stories if so you are a piss poor Arthur Fellig wannabe


 
Photo's of murder scenes of unsolved cases. There is one picture at night. And there is no story at all around those photographs so cannot be seen as an 'attempt to inject life' into anything. There is simply a picture and a link to click which is from MurderMap or local news to provide context.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

Out of interest, have you ever had a knife pulled on you with intent?
I have. Not nice.
One of my doormen/bouncers lifted him off his feet, took him outside and explained to him that you don't pull a knife on the boss.
The doorman who removed him was Gary Mason.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

Belushi said:


>


 
I claim my fiver


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Out of interest, have you ever had a knife pulled on you with intent?
> I have. Not nice.
> One of my doormen/bouncers lifted him off his feet, took him outside and explained to him that you don't pull a knife on the boss.
> The doorman who removed him was Gary Mason.


 
I have had a knife pulled out on me yes, twice in fact.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I would argue that in terms of London alone where over 10 knife incidents have occurred in less days, such a scheme should be put on hold. The fact someone was stabbed outside Ponders End Tesco only emphasises this point further.


Do yourself a favour, go to college and learn the journalist trade, or any trade.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I have had a knife pulled out on me yes, twice in fact.


 
Then why don't you want them shot?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Having a reputable readership does not make a medium respected.
> 
> Regardless of what we may think anyway, 2m purchase the paper - I think it is suffice to say that is reputable.


 
It makes it popular.  Popular and reputable are not synonyms.   I'm sure the readership think it is reputable. I think they're wrong.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 6, 2012)

Any chance you could answer my (polite) question please?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

I have also had an innocent member of my family shot dead in the crossfire of a gang fight.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

ianw said:


> Any chance you could answer my (polite) question please?


 
Yes I am, I freelance. Have written for a number of publications.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2012)

I woke up once and had Frosties.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I have also had an innocent member of my family shot dead in the crossfire of a gang fight.


 
<serious>
which is awful of course, but do you not see the ridiculousness of wanting Tesco to stop their kitchen knife offer?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Then why don't you want them shot?


 
Seriously, I don't really think that is necessary to be honest. Have a nice evening.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> What I find funny here is the person who went to my blog, took one line out of over 10,000 words and blew it up said they made a mistake and thought reputable said respectable??


I took a look at your blog at the start too. I wasn't very impressed. There's loads of typos and examples of bad grammar in there. Maybe that's why you're so coy about who you claim to write for.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> <serious>
> which is awful of course, but do you not see the ridiculousness of wanting Tesco to stop their kitchen knife offer?


 
Because I feel there are some steps the bigger organisations could take to try and tackle the knife crime epidemic. And I do not feel the reduction in price of knives in the midst of a spate of knife incidents in the capital helps.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> I took a look at your blog at the start too. I wasn't very impressed. There's loads of typos and examples of bad grammar in there. Maybe that's why you're so coy about who you claim to write for.


 
Wasn't very impressed? I understand.

Thanks for your feedback, I will use this as I strive to improve.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Because I feel there are some steps the bigger organisations could take to try and tackle the knife crime epidemic. And I do not feel the reduction in price of knives in the midst of a spate of knife incidents in the capital helps.


 
That's absurd though.  Kitchen knives have legitimate uses and its not like they're hard to get hold of!  It's like something from a Chris Morris sketch.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Wasn't very impressed? I understand.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback, I will use this as I strive to improve.


The bit I'm least impressed with - and the bit that you seem the least unable to comprehend despite it being pointed out to you by several people - is that the way you're _presenting_ your site is the biggest problem of all.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2012)

ianw said:


> Are you a journalist ShootStabSniff? Who do you write for?


I'm thinking ex news of the world, but now a smattering of Daily Mail freelance slots.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 6, 2012)

Reputable in the sense that the blackshirts were reputable before they got found out, too.

Hurrah!


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> That's absurd though. Kitchen knives have legitimate uses and its not like they're hard to get hold of! It's like something from a Chris Morris sketch.


 
Fair point but at the same time if steps were brought in to deter the youth from buying these knives i.e. I.D required and records kept of every knife sold then that is one step further than where we are now. 

Of course the argument will be: 'They can get them from their own kitchen at home.' I accept that point but maybe parents need to be more responsible with their kitchen utensils aswell. If one has a 15-year-old son who they suspect may be moving with the wrong crowd etc as much as you will talk to them etc, it would be wise to maybe store the knives away from the reach of the child.

I mentioned earlier about the initiatives which the bigger organisations could try and set up in an attempt to try and curb the problem. There are many ways I feel this could benefit.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I have had a knife pulled out on me yes, twice in fact.


Well I really didn't want to get into a scoring game, so I shan't


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Well I really didn't want to get into a scoring game, so I shan't


You asked me a question and I answered it, no?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> The bit I'm least impressed with - and the bit that you seem the least unable to comprehend despite it being pointed out to you by several people - is that the way you're _presenting_ your site is the biggest problem of all.


 
Please explain. I am open to criticism. It is the only way to improve in life.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Please explain. I am open to criticism. It is the only way to improve in life.


You've been told enough times. The name sounds like something from a sensationalistic, muck-raking tabloid and what on earth 'sniff' is doing there is beyond me.


----------



## harpo (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> The difference with Vauxhall is they ONLY sell cars, my point in relation to Tesco is totally different. You can continue to think the way you do. These companies make millions and millions of pounds it would be nice if they invested in youth programmes etc maybe that would help halt the number of knife crimes. Not just Tesco either, many organisations have the means to invest in youth. But I guess that is just me being hopeful.


 
Ohohoho!  Tescos is 'investing in the youth' alright.  Or they were.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

editor said:


> You've been told enough times. The name sounds like something from a sensationalistic, muck-raking tabloid and what on earth 'sniff' is doing there is beyond me.


 
Thank you I do understand but like you said, the content is not good, neither is the grammar or the typos so generally you were unimpressed anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Ffs that's ridiculous, on that basis the News of the World was reputable/respectable.


 
and The Sun with their Page 3 girls (although I'm not sure if they still exist, or do they?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Lock the kitchen door.


 
I used to live somewhere where the kitchen was locked up, just so people couldn't get to the knives


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, grammar not too good.
We have some very eloquent journalists here.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> The fact that a 15-year-old was able to leave school at lunchtime, go to Argos, purchase a set of kitchen knives and commit a murder speaks volumes about the depth of the problem.


 
Then that's more the fault of Argos for not asking for ID then.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Yeah, grammar not too good.
> We have some very eloquent journalists here.


 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Then that's more the fault of Argos for not asking for ID then.


 
Fair point, hence why I suggested that maybe there needs to be extra procedures for purchasing knives. ID regardless of age. Don't leave them openly on display in stores - only behind till etc.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Thanks for the advice.


There was no advice, it was an observation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Fair point, hence why I suggested that maybe there needs to be extra procedures for purchasing knives. ID regardless of age. Don't leave them openly on display in stores - only behind till etc.


 
ID regardless of age?

So you want an OAP to be asked for ID to buy kitchen knives?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> There was no advice, it was an observation.


 
The fact the grammar needs improving/is not good I can take that on board.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> The fact the grammar needs improving/is not good I can take that on board.


 
Out of interest, who hires you with your standard of writing?


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ID regardless of age?
> 
> So you want an OAP to be asked for ID to buy kitchen knives?


Now that I'm 64, I'd love it if someone asked me for ID for any reason.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ID regardless of age?
> 
> So you want an OAP to be asked for ID to buy kitchen knives?


 
Not for purposes of checking age. For the purpose of recording details of who knives are sold to.

I was stopped by a revenue protection inspector on the bus a while ago and when I produced my travelcard he could not believe my age. Looks can often be deceiving so I don't think age is a valid factor to judge people on. Obviously age is a restriction for those not old enough to purchase but having a record of who buys them will also deter some. I know you may say that they will send someone in for them etc however as proved in a recent case, a girl was given a life sentence for doing that.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Yes I am, I freelance. Have written for a number of publications.


 
Who have you written for? I think that was one of my original questions.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Now that I'm 64, I'd love it if someone asked me for ID for any reason.


 
Same as, and I'm decades younger than you


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and The Sun with their Page 3 girls (although I'm not sure if they still exist, or do they?)


You can still find page three afaik, though not every day. Some of the political commentary rivals what some posters put up in politics on this very forum. Natalie (17), from Hastings (32,26,30) was very forthcoming on the economy and made far more sense than the current government.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Not for purposes of checking age. For the purpose of recording details of who knives are sold to.
> 
> I was stopped by a revenue protection inspector on the bus a while ago and when I produced my travelcard he could not believe my age. Looks can often be deceiving so I don't think age is a valid factor to judge people on. Obviously age is a restriction for those not old enough to purchase but having a record of who buys them will also deter some. I know you may say that they will send someone in for them etc however as proved in a recent case, a girl was given a life sentence for doing that.


 
I don't think I want it recorded when I buy knives.  It's my business


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

The man in Sainsbury's said it was ridiculous that they had to age check knife sales when any self respecting under age thug could just go buy some Appeltise instead and bottle/glass someone.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't think I want it recorded when I buy knives. It's my business


 
But you have nothing to hide, that's the point.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> You can still find page three afaik, though not every day. Some of the political commentary rivals what some posters put up in politics on this very forum. Natalie (17), from Hastings (32,26,30) was very forthcoming on the economy and made far more sense than the current government.


 
I heard you the first time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> But you have nothing to hide, that's the point.


 
I don't have anything to hide, but I also don't appreciate the fact that I'm probably filmed on CCTV everywhere I walk in London


----------



## Belushi (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> But you have nothing to hide, that's the point.


 
Don't you believe it.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't have anything to hide, but I also don't appreciate the fact that I'm probably filmed on CCTV everywhere I walk in London


 
Ok, point taken. I understand what you're saying.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I heard you the first time


Sorry, glitch in the matrix, I fixed it now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

I heard you the first time


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Out of interest, who hires you with your standard of writing?


 
Not many people. I freelance like I said previously and also contribute to the publication of the establishment I attend.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Not many people. I freelance like I said previously and also contribute to the publication of the establishment I attend.


School paper?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> School paper?


 
College.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Natalie (17), from Hastings (32,26,30) was very forthcoming on the economy and made far more sense than the current government.


 
no more boom and bust

just more bust

?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Not many people. I freelance like I said previously and also contribute to the publication of the establishment I attend.


 
Well I wish you success in your writing

But you should still change your name


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well I wish you success in your writing
> 
> But you should still change your name


 
Point taken on board, I do accept exactly what you mean. 

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 6, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> But you have nothing to hide, that's the point.


That was the argument for ID cards.
Sad.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

yardbird said:


> That was the argument for ID cards.
> Sad.


 
Probably won't need them as the powers that be can probably spy on you through the internet anyway, track your movements through travel cards, record your phone conversations/emails, track your movements by cctv etc. 

I bet they hear me fart every time I use the loo


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> You really are nit-picking here. Going to Twitter to further the conversation? From what I understand somebody got stabbed outside Ponders End Tesco last week. Of course I cannot assume that the knife was purchased here but my point is maybe we need a new legislation on knives - the ease of accessibility is a joke.


funnily enough I have to agree that the fact under age kids can buy large sharp pointy kitchen/butchers knife without anyone batting an eyelid when they cannot buy alcohol cigarettes or solvents is a bit of a weird situation.


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Not for purposes of checking age. For the purpose of recording details of who knives are sold to.
> 
> I was stopped by a revenue protection inspector on the bus a while ago and when I produced my travelcard he could not believe my age. Looks can often be deceiving so I don't think age is a valid factor to judge people on. Obviously age is a restriction for those not old enough to purchase but having a record of who buys them will also deter some. I know you may say that they will send someone in for them etc however as proved in a recent case, a girl was given a life sentence for doing that.



You want to record every knife sale?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I actually agree with your opinion in terms of the content etc. But personal preference cannot be a factor when discussing if it was generally reputable to the readership. Based on the demand of the NOTW alone one could argue it was reputable. In terms of tabloid sleaze you have a point but for example the sports writers of NOTW were well respected contributors. What I find funny here is the person who went to my blog, took one line out of over 10,000 words and blew it up said they made a mistake and thought reputable said respectable??


Well my apologies for not having a 100% grasp of the English language oh master.



bi0boy said:


> ...Should Vauxhall stop selling cars every time someone is killed by someone driving dangerously?


I think you'll find some cyclostremists would argue they should stop selling cars full stop.



ShootStabSniff said:


> Fair point but at the same time if steps were brought in to deter the youth from buying these knives i.e. I.D required and records kept of every knife sold then that is one step further than where we are now.
> 
> Of course the argument will be: 'They can get them from their own kitchen at home.' I accept that point but maybe parents need to be more responsible with their kitchen utensils aswell. If one has a 15-year-old son who they suspect may be moving with the wrong crowd etc as much as you will talk to them etc, it would be wise to maybe store the knives away from the reach of the child.
> 
> I mentioned earlier about the initiatives which the bigger organisations could try and set up in an attempt to try and curb the problem. There are many ways I feel this could benefit.


As much as I could agree with some scheme to stop underage kids buying large pointy knife I'm afraid your record-keeping scheme veers into la-la-land imho

e2r: redundancies


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Of course the argument will be: 'They can get them from their own kitchen at home.' I accept that point but maybe parents need to be more responsible with their kitchen utensils aswell. If one has a 15-year-old son who they suspect may be moving with the wrong crowd etc as much as you will talk to them etc, it would be wise to maybe store the knives away from the reach of the child.


 
Link to British Medical Journal article from 2005 on use of kitchen knives in fatal knife attacks

Summary:
Kitchen knives used in at least half of all stabbings as they are easy to get hold of (nb this probably includes a high proportion of domestic incidents, but would also include teenagers taking knives from their kitchen at home).
Knives with very long blades & very sharp tips are most likely to cause fatality (no shit, Sherlock).
Chefs say that really, kitchen knives *either* need to be long bladed for carving (but would serve their purpose with a blunt tip) *or* to be sharp tipped (but not more than about 5cm long).
Chefs say that there is no need for long *and* pointed knives other than habit, and the BMJ reckons banning the sale of long, pointed knives would significantly reduce the amount of deaths from impulsive knife attacks.

I'm sure there are going be loads of people claiming they really do need gigantic, pointy tipped knives for kitchen work, so they couldn't possibly be banned - still, I'd rather see big pointy knives banned (yes I know real criminals would still get hold of them, but this would limit teenagers easy access to them) than some kind of database of people who own kitchen knives.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 7, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> The man in Sainsbury's said it was ridiculous that they had to age check knife sales when any self respecting under age thug could just go buy some Appeltise instead and bottle/glass someone.


 
He's right, and you could easily blind, or otherwise seriously injure with someone with a broken bottle - and yes, you absolutely could kill them (think Damilola Taylor was attacked with a bottle?) - but it's still easier to kill someone with a big pointy knife.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> College.


 Shit it. I've just spent a good few mins reading this and getting v confused about why you're doing this and now it has become clear. Is it a college or church magazine that you write for?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Griffter said:


> Shit it. I've just spent a good few mins reading this and getting v confused about why you're doing this and now it has become clear. Is it a college or church magazine that you write for?


 
Bit of a silly question. It clearly shows you have quoted when I said COLLEGE.


----------



## rover07 (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you a Christian?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Are you a Christian?


 
If that is directed at me. The answer is no.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Whose camera would they be talking into, btw? Where will it be shown?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Whose camera would they be talking into, btw? Where will it be shown?


 
I have my own DSLR camera.

It has been completed now, thanks all the same. It did not appear that many would have been willing to participate anyway due to the 'mediocre' content and grammar of my 'scribblings.'


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I have my own DSLR camera.
> 
> It has been completed now, thanks all the same. It did not appear that many would have been willing to participate anyway due to the 'mediocre' content and grammar of my 'scribblings.'


You're really not sounding very professional here. Childish, almost.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> You're really not sounding very professional here. Childish, almost.


 
I sound childish, although these are the comments/observations your own members made?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> As much as I could agree with some scheme to stop underage kids buying large pointy knife I'm afraid your record-keeping scheme veers into la-la-land imho


There is already a scheme to stop underage kids buying large pointy knifes, it's called the Offensive Weapons Act 1996 (onus on the seller).

I think the best we can say about ShootStabSniff is he's an enthusiastic amateur reporter, with a lively imagination regarding his achievements to date.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> You're really not sounding very professional here. Childish, almost.


 
It's funny how I'm immediately called childish. I can pick out numerous comments directed towards me that I find fit this description yet they were ignored. And for me stating what has been said about me and my work, you label me childish. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> It's funny how I'm immediately called childish. I can pick out numerous comments directed towards me that I find fit this description yet they were ignored. And for me stating what has been said about me and my work, you label me childish. Interesting to say the least.


 
Just out of interest, how old are you?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

ianw said:


> Just out of interest, how old are you?


 
I turn 18 next week.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> It did not appear that many would have been willing to participate anyway due to the 'mediocre' content and grammar of my 'scribblings.'


Unnecessary punctuation '  ' '  '


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I turn 18 next week.


As I previously suggested, go to college or keep going. You have still to train your mind. Good luck to you.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread in video form:


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I turn 18 next week.



Youre bullying a kid, you wankers.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Unnecessary punctuation ' ' ' '


 
I was quoting words which were said about me.   Hence the quotation marks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> It's funny how I'm immediately called childish. I can pick out numerous comments directed towards me that I find fit this description yet they were ignored. And for me stating what has been said about me and my work, you label me childish. Interesting to say the least.


 
Professional forum posters and professional journalists are not the same thing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Youre bullying a kid, you wankers.


 
I reckon people on here got the impression he was older. As soon as he said he went to a college I definitely thought "oh, he's only young and learning and we're all being a bit harsh"


----------



## yardbird (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I was quoting words which were said about me.  Hence the quotation marks.


It reads better without them.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

A quotation is a quotation.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Professional forum posters and professional journalists are not the same thing.


 
Point taken, but there was nothing childish about my statement. I simply stated what had been said numerous times in this forum.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

yardbird said:


> It reads better without them.


 
But it is a quotation so therefore it needs the marks to show this. I feel you're just nit-picking to be honest but it's fine. Whether I had them or not you would find something to say.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Youre bullying a kid, you wankers.


 
 

I am having a constructive discussion!  


Sniff, the people on these boards mostly have 20 years of education and life experience on you.  As I said before these are interesting boards and you can probably learn a lot from them about critical reading/thinking, alternative viewpoints to what the rich and powerful (govt, big business and media) would have you think.   You can also probably learn a lot about abusive wankerish behaviour.... Try to ignore that bit. 

A good rule of thumb would be to read more than you write.  Ask questions. 

/do as I say not as I do]


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 7, 2012)

FFS @ this thread 

And people wonder why new posters might be put off from sticking around ?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon people on here got the impression he was older.


On what basis - surely everything about him from the appearance of the blog to his writing says he's very young.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I turn 18 next week.


Aw that's so sweet.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> But it is a quotation so therefore it needs the marks to show this. I feel you're just nit-picking to be honest but it's fine. Whether I had them or not you would find something to say.



Or it can be quoted like that ^^ so we know who the culprit is too.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> FFS @ this thread
> 
> And people wonder why new posters might be put off from sticking around ?


 
Word


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> But it is a quotation so therefore it needs the marks to show this. I feel you're just nit-picking to be honest but it's fine. Whether I had them or not you would find something to say.


 
It doesn't matter.  Stick around.  There's a lot of intelligent people on here who can offer you plenty of criticism and advice

(I'm not one of them btw)


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Youre bullying a kid, you wankers.


He does have a very silly name though to be honest.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> On what basis - surely everything about him from the appearance of the blog to his writing says he's very young.


 
Maybe it was just me who thought he was older then


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

At least you thought.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> He does have a very silly name though to be honest.


 
That is still true


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> At least you thought.


 
was that a dig?


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That is still true


I know other people have mentioned it, but the name really does limit the chances of anyone engaging in a 'sensible' discussion on what is a very emotive subject.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 7, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> He does have a very silly name though to be honest.


 
Not sillier than plenty of others, is a cheap stick to beat the poster with.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2012)

If you're only 18 and living in Lambeth?, then surely you would want to speak to your peers?  Young people are woefully under-represented in the media, you could do something about that.  We need to hear how it is for yp from yp, because they, more than anyone, know what's happening.  Think about it. If you are genuinely 18 and would like some pointers, I would be happy to meet with you.  Not to be interviewed, of course.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I am having a constructive discussion!
> 
> 
> Sniff, the people on these boards mostly have 20 years of education and life experience on you. As I said before these are interesting boards and you can probably learn a lot from them about critical reading/thinking, alternative viewpoints to what the rich and powerful (govt, big business and media) would have you think. You can also probably learn a lot about abusive wankerish behaviour.... Try to ignore that bit.
> ...


 
Thanks. I will take this on board. I find the abusive wa*kerish behaviour quite sad myself. In threads where we could engage into meaningful discourse, some rather choose to focus on speech marks!!


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

shygirl said:


> If you're only 18 and living in Lambeth?, then surely you would want to speak to your peers? Young people are woefully under-represented in the media, you could do something about that. We need to hear how it is for yp from yp, because they, more than anyone, know what's happening. Think about it. If you are genuinely 18 and would like some pointers, I would be happy to meet with you. Not to be interviewed, of course.


I think he's 18. Much of the rest is bollocks (poss where he lives, working with offenders, that he's been 'published', etc). He's just blagging it - not uncommon for experienced reporters never mind the yoof. He just wants the story...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> He does have a very silly name though to be honest.



 hes in good company, then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Thanks. I will take this on board. I find the abusive wa*kerish behaviour quite sad myself. In threads where we could engage into meaningful discourse, some rather choose to focus on speech marks!!


 
It's understandable that they're only trying to help you with your grammar or punctuation if you want to write.

If you came on here and used textspeak, they'd have crucified you by now


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

shygirl said:


> If you're only 18 and living in Lambeth?, then surely you would want to speak to your peers? Young people are woefully under-represented in the media, you could do something about that. We need to hear how it is for yp from yp, because they, more than anyone, know what's happening. Think about it. If you are genuinely 18 and would like some pointers, I would be happy to meet with you. Not to be interviewed, of course.


 
I regularly speak to my peers. But it is also about having a broad section of the community not just a particular age group. I also find that speaking to people you do not know personally can result in better responses.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

Shootstabsniff I was confused because you claimed to be a more established journalist, even if we questioned the quality of some of your work. If you are 17, and I'm assuming that you're a guy for some reason (might be a mistake on my part), you probably have a completely different insight than a lot of the posters on here on the board topic simply because, as a lot of us are pointing out, we're 20-odd years older and the crimes that have been going on for the last week have involved people of your age rather than people in their 30s-50s. If you'd been a bit more transparent and honest at the beginning you might have had less hostility and probably got a lot further in what you were originally tring to achieve because you could have presented things from your point of view.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Thanks. I will take this on board. I find the abusive wa*kerish behaviour quite sad myself. In threads where we could engage into meaningful discourse, some rather choose to focus on speech marks!!



We have everyone here. Even pedants.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Not sillier than plenty of others, is a cheap stick to beat the poster with.


No, you're wrong. Considering the sensitivity of the subject he came here to talk about, his name is ridiculously sensationalistic.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's understandable that they're only trying to help you with your grammar or punctuation if you want to write.
> 
> If you came on here and used textspeak, they'd have crucified you by now


 
The problem was, it was actually a quote. I'm all for constructive criticism but to tell me to remove them because 'it reads better' is borderline pathetic. 

If I had not of included them, I would have been told about my grammar.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> We have everyone here. Even pedants.


 
We got both kinds here, Country *and *Western 

Sorry, don't know why that came to mind


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Thanks. I will take this on board. I find the abusive wa*kerish behaviour quite sad myself. In threads where we could engage into meaningful discourse, some rather choose to focus on speech marks!!


 
Punctuation is pretty important in journalistic writing. If you don't think it is then you should have a little rethink about your chosen career.
Research is also pretty important, I might have taken a moment to research the boards, it's fairly obvious we love and nurture our punctuation and grammar Nazis.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> was that a dig?


sigh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> The problem was, it was actually a quote. I'm all for constructive criticism but to tell me to remove them because 'it reads better' is borderline pathetic.
> 
> If I had not of included them, I would have been told about my grammar.


 
No point explaining to me.  I barely scraped through English


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> sigh.


 
I'll let you off then


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> As I previously suggested, go to college or keep going. You have still to train your mind. Good luck to you.


Indeed. And a big part of the learning process is listening to the feedback you're getting. You don't have to agree with what's being said of course, but when people are all saying the same thing, then at least consider their opinions.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Punctuation is pretty important in journalistic writing. If you don't think it is then you should have a little rethink about your chosen career.
> Research is also pretty important, I might have taken a moment to research the boards, it's fairly obvious we love and nurture our punctuation and grammar Nazis.


 
You're missing the point here, the quote marks were used correctly. The poster said I should have taken them out because 'it reads better.' 

There was nothing wrong with the quotation marks.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

You could try talking to the gangs themselves. And if it displeased them causing them to go to work on you with their tools it would only strengthen your position, as you would now be talking as a victim.

/dont try this at home folks


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> The problem was, it was actually a quote. I'm all for constructive criticism but to tell me to remove them because 'it reads better' is borderline pathetic.


You'd better get used to it if you want to be a journalist.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We got both kinds here, Country *and *Western
> 
> Sorry, don't know why that came to mind


 I hate Illinois Nazis


----------



## shygirl (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I regularly speak to my peers. But it is also about having a broad section of the community not just a particular age group. I also find that speaking to people you do not know personally can result in better responses.


Hmm, I'm not convinced...


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Indeed. And a big part of the learning process is listening to the feedback you're getting. You don't have to agree with what's being said of course, but when people are all saying the same thing, then at least consider their opinions.


 
I'm all for taking constructive criticism on board which I have done throughout. But claims that I should take out quotation marks because 'it reads better' and being called 'childish' because I stated what other posters have said about my work is unfair.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I'm all for taking constructive criticism on board which I have done throughout. But claims that I should take out quotation marks because 'it reads better' and being called 'childish' because I stated what other posters have said about my work is unfair.


You should change the name of your blog if you want to be taken seriously.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> No, you're wrong. Considering the sensitivity of the subject he came here to talk about, his name is ridiculously sensationalistic.


 
It's just the name of his blog which is fair enough for a blog that talks about gun, knife and drugs crime.

To describe it as "ridiculously sensationalistic" is seriously clutching at straws. 

They even offered to have a name change once they realised people were getting their knickers in a twist over it, but yet still people want to use it as a cheap shot ?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 7, 2012)

Please don't tear this one's throat out! At least he's trying to do some _good _and he can't fail to learn something with his juicy kiddy brain.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> The problem was, it was actually a quote. I'm all for constructive criticism but to tell me to remove them because 'it reads better' is borderline pathetic.
> If I had not of included them, I would have been told about my grammar.


Sorry and all, but you really don't get the point. It reads completely differently without the quotes - different meaning even.
My problem from the start was your name and the subject matter.
One thing I'll say though, you are resilient and I respect that.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Griffter said:


> Shootstabsniff I was confused because you claimed to be a more established journalist, even if we questioned the quality of some of your work. If you are 17, and I'm assuming that you're a guy for some reason (might be a mistake on my part), you probably have a completely different insight than a lot of the posters on here on the board topic simply because, as a lot of us are pointing out, we're 20-odd years older and the crimes that have been going on for the last week have involved people of your age rather than people in their 30s-50s. If you'd been a bit more transparent and honest at the beginning you might have had less hostility and probably got a lot further in what you were originally tring to achieve because you could have presented things from your point of view.


 
More established? What do you mean? I have written for a number of publications, online, newspapers and magazines. I attend courts and do court reporting. My age doesn't mean that I haven't done a substantial amount of work. I had contributions from parents and their primary school children, local college students etc. I came here to try and gain opinions from people who seemed passionate about such issues - unfortunately I did not get the response I wanted.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Please don't tear this one's throat out! At least he's trying to do some _good _and he can't fail to learn something with his juicy kiddy brain.


 
Jesus.  That's brain damage


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2012)

yardbird said:


> One thing I'll say though, you are resilient and I respect that.


 
This is true, at least he didn't run off in a strop.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Sorry and all, but you really don't get the point. It reads completely differently without the quotes - different meaning even.
> My problem from the start was your name and the subject matter.
> One thing I'll say though, you are resilient and I respect that.


 
OK so once again you were having a cheap shot at me. I get what you meant know with the quote marks. No drama. I am resilient as I am passionate about contributing to a change. If I get robbed by a gang in the process like a previous poster said, I'm sure that would make him/her happy.

I have had my life changed by a gunshot to a family member so to take abuse on an internet forum is not Guantanamo Bay for me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> More established? What do you mean? I have written for a number of publications, online, newspapers and magazines. I attend courts and do court reporting. My age doesn't mean that I haven't done a substantial amount of work. I had contributions from parents and their primary school children, local college students etc. I came here to try and gain opinions from people who seemed passionate about such issues - unfortunately I did not get the response I wanted.



Spamming forums (for thats what it is) seldom gets a pleasant reaction. A couple of people have warmed to you with at least one agreeing to meet to give you pointers. No other spammer has got that so id mark it down as rather succesful in the whole scheme of things tbh.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> so to take abuse on an internet forum is not Guantanamo Bay for me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> OK so once again you were having a cheap shot at me. I get what you meant know with the quote marks. No drama. I am resilient as I am passionate about contributing to a change. If I get robbed by a gang in the process like a previous poster said, I'm sure that would make him/her happy.
> 
> I have had my life changed by a gunshot to a family member so to take abuse on an internet forum is not Guantanamo Bay for me.


 
Yardbird paid you a compliment there


----------



## rover07 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> More established? What do you mean? I have written for a number of publications, online, newspapers and magazines. I attend courts and do court reporting. My age doesn't mean that I haven't done a substantial amount of work. I had contributions from parents and their primary school children, local college students etc. I came here to try and gain opinions from people who seemed passionate about such issues - unfortunately I did not get the response I wanted.



Thats because you've got a stupid name which makes you sound like a racist wanker.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 7, 2012)

Racist? wtf?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You could try talking to the gangs themselves. And if it displeased them causing them to go to work on you with their tools it would only strengthen your position, as you would now be talking as a victim.
> 
> /dont try this at home folks


 
Quite pathetic really. It's all good posting this nonsense but if a gang attacked you or a family member I don't think you would be so quick to come on here and make these statements.

I was labelled childish earlier by the editor, I doubt you will get the same response though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> No drama.



Rutita?


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> More established? What do you mean? I have written for a number of publications, online, newspapers and magazines. I attend courts and do court reporting. My age doesn't mean that I haven't done a substantial amount of work. I had contributions from parents and their primary school children, local college students etc. I came here to try and gain opinions from people who seemed passionate about such issues - unfortunately I did not get the response I wanted.


 I mean more established. I mean probably having qualified as a journalist and worked in a career as a journalist, not interviewing primary school children. I am sure you might have been busy for a year or two writing but that isn't substantial work and, take it from a lot of us, the quality of your work isn't all that. Substantial writing won't replace quality writing and I was trying to give you advice and suggested that you take a more honest stance rather than pretend to be older or more qualified. A few people have suggested it now but listen rather than jump in.


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 7, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Thats because you've got a stupid name which makes you sound like a racist wanker.


 
Oh get a fucking grip


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Quite pathetic really. It's all good posting this nonsense but if a gang attacked you or a family member I don't think you would be so quick to come on here and make these statements.



Ok we'll ban humour then. Now what?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> It's just the name of his blog which is fair enough for a blog that talks about gun, knife and drugs crime.


It's a terrible name, whether you recognise that fact or not. It's the sort of tripe a tabloid would come up with. Besides, many of the problem drugs in this area aren't sniffed anyway, so it's meaningless term.

He's been given very good advice about it too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't let the bastards get to you. I say this as a former hack and victim of knife crime.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Quite pathetic really. It's all good posting this nonsense but if a gang attacked you or a family member I don't think you would be so quick to come on here and make these statements.


 
See, this is why you shouldn't just jump in at the deep end of a bulletin board without having a good read  first and sussing the boards out a bit, then you might have an idea of what kind of people post here.  A lot of people on here have a wicked/warped (depending how you read it) sense of humour


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Griffter said:


> I mean more established. I mean probably having qualified as a journalist and worked in a career as a journalist, not interviewing primary school children. I am sure you might have been busy for a year or two writing but that isn't substantial work and, take it from a lot of us, the quality of your work isn't all that. Substantial writing won't replace quality writing and I was trying to give you advice and suggested that you take a more honest stance rather than pretend to be older or more qualified. A few people have suggested it now but listen rather than jump in.


 
Fair enough, that's your opinion.

I don't only write, I make short documentaries and radio present. I created a documentary aired on BBC Radio after the riots. But thanks all the same.

Like you said, my writing is not all that so I will focus on getting it to the required standard.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I'm all for taking constructive criticism on board which I have done throughout. But claims that I should take out quotation marks because 'it reads better' and being called 'childish' because I stated what other posters have said about my work is unfair.


 
ok then. I have looked at some of this thread and the one on Moorlands ( as I live nearby). Ive looked at the blog. A couple of questions:

Do u think shootings , stabbings and drug dealing are related?(Your user/blog name implies that. ) As in this case and some other stabbings it appears to be about teenage gangs and territory rather than specifically drug dealing.

Im not clear in your blog what your position is on reform of drug laws. Mine is that legalisation and decriminalisation is the only way. This would take organised violent crime off the streets. So what is your view of reform of drug laws?


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Fair enough, that's your opinion.
> 
> I don't only write, I make short documentaries and radio present. I created a documentary aired on BBC Radio after the riots. But thanks all the same.
> 
> Like you said, my writing is not all that so I will focus on getting it to the required standard.


 
You do what you have to do. I prefer the old days when hacks didn't get instant feedback. Everyone's a critic these days.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a terrible name, whether you recognise that fact or not. It's the sort of tripe a tabloid would come up with. Besides, many of the problem drugs in this area aren't sniffed anyway, so it's meaningless term.
> 
> He's been given very good advice about it too.


 
I've taken on board everything advised to me. I refuse to change name as when I was creating it I had my own reservations and was advised by the online editor of a leading publication that it was a 'hard-hitting name.' Since December this is the first time the name has been met with such hostility. To me, these are actions which occur to often in our community and while we speak a lot about them, we do less. My aim is to reduce the amount of shootings, stabbings and while sniffing is not the main drug problem there is a double meaning - as a journalist I aim to sniff out the truth from the stories rather than what the mainstream press like to put out.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> You do what you have to do. I prefer the old days when hacks didn't get instant feedback. Everyone's a critic these days.


 Isn't that a James Murdoch quote? I think the mistake was teaching the masses to read - so much easier to manage when it was all in Latin.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> ok then. I have looked at some of this thread and the one on Moorlands ( as I live nearby). Ive looked at the blog. A couple of questions:
> 
> Do u think shootings , stabbings and drug dealing are related?(Your user/blog name implies that. ) As in this case and some other stabbings it appears to be about teenage gangs and territory rather than specifically drug dealing.
> 
> Im not clear in your blog what your position is on reform of drug laws. Mine is that legalisation and decriminalisation is the only way. This would take organised violent crime off the streets. So what is your view of reform of drug laws?


 
No I do not think they are related problems.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2012)

Personally I was only referring to your name on here, not the blog. 

Maybe there has been some confusion.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I've taken on board everything advised to me. I refuse to change name as when I was creating it I had my own reservations and was advised by the online editor of a leading publication that it was a 'hard-hitting name.' Since December this is the first time the name has been met with such hostility. To me, these are actions which occur to often in our community and while we speak a lot about them, we do less. My aim is to reduce the amount of shootings, stabbings and while sniffing is not the main drug problem there is a double meaning - as a journalist I aim to sniff out the truth from the stories rather than what the mainstream press like to put out.


 
Which Editor of which leading publication was that then?


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Personally I was only referring to your name on here, not the blog.
> 
> Maybe there has been some confusion.


 
No you only need to scroll through the posts to see the collective disapproval to my blog and its content.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> No you only need to scroll through the posts to see the collective disapproval to my blog and its content.


 
I've not even looked at your blog


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Which Editor of which leading publication was that then?


 
I would question the relevance of answering this considering the majority of people in here disapprove of my name and my blog.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've not even looked at your blog


 
I wouldn't bother, its just a collection of substantial text with no real quality. Give me a year or two I will try and improve.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I would question the relevance of answering this considering the majority of people in here disapprove of my name and my blog.


 
Don't confuse "a dozen or so outspoken posters" with "the majority of people here"
When in the middle of the typical urban75 maelstrom, it's easy to lose perspective.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I've taken on board everything advised to me. I refuse to change name as when I was creating it I had my own reservations and was advised by the online editor of a leading publication that it was a 'hard-hitting name.' Since December this is the first time the name has been met with such hostility.


He/she was wrong. I'm a journalist too. I've written for some of the biggest publications in the UK and in my opinion, your name is awful, sensationalistic, and wildly counter productive and ambiguous enough to suggest that you're actually _all for_ the shooting, stabbing and sniffing.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the boards, btw.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> He/she was wrong. I'm a journalist too. I've written for some of the biggest publications in the UK and in my opinion, your name is awful, sensationalistic, and wildly counter productive and ambiguous enough to suggest that you're actually _all for_ the shooting, stabbing and sniffing.


 
I have noticed you have taken a particular dislike to my name, my work and basically anything I post. It is immediately apparent that I am not promoting any of these acts when you view the content, however as this is not of the required standard either I guess it is hard to be taken seriously by professionals such as yourself.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I wouldn't bother, its just a collection of substantial text with no real quality. Give me a year or two I will try and improve.


 Is that self pity? You've managed to generate a shit load of discussionin a very short space of time,which is impressive. Take on board some of the feedback, remember the tone of boards and use it to keep going. Just don't assume you have worked everything out though. Only a few of us have.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I have noticed you have taken a particular dislike to my name, my work and basically anything I post. It is immediately apparent that I am not promoting any of these acts when you view the content, however as this is not of the required standard either I guess it is hard to be taken seriously by professionals such as yourself.


 
To be honest, I think most people took a dislike to your name

I still don't like it.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Griffter said:


> Is that self pity? You've managed to generate a shit load of discussionin a very short space of time,which is impressive. Take on board some of the feedback, remember the tone of boards and use it to keep going. Just don't assume you have worked everything out though. Only a few of us have.


No I don't do self pity. It's merely a reflection of what has been said on here.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 7, 2012)

Griffter said:


> Isn't that a James Murdoch quote? I think the mistake was teaching the masses to read - so much easier to manage when it was all in Latin.


 
Tbf, you had to read Latin, too! Is it a JM quote? I try not to pay attention to that man...


----------



## yardbird (Mar 7, 2012)

Just wondering here.
What did you know about urban before you started posting ?
Possibly, if you had researched and lurked for a bit, you would have been more prepared for all this.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Just wondering here.
> What did you know about urban before you started posting ?
> Possibly, if you had researched and lurked for a bit, you would have been more prepared for all this.


 
I didn't know much, I was advised to come here when speaking to locals on Monday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I didn't know much, I was advised to come here when speaking to locals on Monday.


 
They should have advised you to have a good read before diving in


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

"The social system starts at home, and although everything cannot be instilled in the home, the most important; morals, ethics, and levels of respect can certainly be instilled by parents and guardians. If we continue to pass the blame and not attempt to deal with the social flaws, the situation will certainly deteriorate even more but if we attempt to deal with the problem, hopefully there will be a change of a generation."

quote from the shootstabsniff blog above

 The social system does not start at home. The social system we live under is a competitive dog eat dog capitalist one. Increasingly getting worse since SSB wrote this. 

I would say the social system glaring problem is inequality. 

If u look at the work of Wilkinson and Pickett for example:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/mar/13/the-spirit-level

Quote:

Inequality causes shorter, unhealthier and unhappier lives; it increases the rate of teenage pregnancy, violence, obesity, imprisonment and addiction; it destroys relationships between individuals born in the same society but into different classes;


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> "The social system starts at home, and although everything cannot be instilled in the home, the most important; morals, ethics, and levels of respect can certainly be instilled by parents and guardians. If we continue to pass the blame and not attempt to deal with the social flaws, the situation will certainly deteriorate even more but if we attempt to deal with the problem, hopefully there will be a change of a generation."
> 
> quote from the shootstabsniff blog above
> 
> The social system does not start at home. The social system we live under is a competitive dog eat dog capitalist one. Increasingly getting worse since SSB wrote this.


 

**THIS ARTICLE WAS WRITTEN IN JANUARY 2009 WHEN I WAS BARELY 16, IN SCHOOL.

I also still stand by that statement, the social system (to me) starts in the home.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> **THIS ARTICLE WAS WRITTEN IN JANUARY 2009 WHEN I WAS BARELY 16, IN SCHOOL.
> 
> I also still stand by that statement, the social system (to me) starts in the home.


 
And your evidence is? Ive just quoted a source that looks at violence in society from a larger picture.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2012)

Ugly thread


----------



## moochedit (Mar 7, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> people don't do this....
> 
> shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk shootstabsniff@hotmail.co.uk
> 
> ...


 
sorry... i didn't catch that...what was that again ?


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Ugly thread


Then make it prettier.


----------



## rover07 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> **THIS ARTICLE WAS WRITTEN IN JANUARY 2009 WHEN I WAS BARELY 16, IN SCHOOL.
> 
> I also still stand by that statement, the social system (to me) starts in the home.



Do you think gang culture started in the last 10 years?

Or with immigration?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> No I do not think they are related problems.


 
My second question was do u think drug laws should be reformed to legalise/ decriminalise drugs? ( to break the link with violent crime gangs.)

If u think gangs and drugs are not necessarily related you blog/ username make it sound like u do link them. This is why I asked and its not clear on your blog.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> **THIS ARTICLE WAS WRITTEN IN JANUARY 2009 WHEN I WAS BARELY 16, IN SCHOOL.
> 
> I also still stand by that statement, the social system (to me) starts in the home.




I agree - she who rocks the cradle, rules the world.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't get too worried about accusations of childishness.   If you explore the boards you'll see plenty of it from posters a lot older than you, Sniff.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Then make it prettier.


Rather difficult, after the fact.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> And your evidence is? Ive just quoted a source that looks at violence in society from a larger picture.


 
My evidence is the way that I, and many of my family and friends were raised. I was raised respecting my parents more than any authority out there.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

spring-peeper said:


> I agree - she who rocks the cradle, rules the world.


 
Really? What if she has just had her benefits cuts? Lost her job? Correct me if in wrong I dont see woman ruling the world at the moment.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Do you think gang culture started in the last 10 years?
> 
> Or with immigration?


 
Neither. I think the culture goes back way further than this. Even down to the way ancient tribes were could be considered as gangs. So no to both questions.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Really? What if she has just had her benefits cuts? Lost her job? Correct me if in wrong I dont see woman ruling the world at the moment.


 
But all the people that rule have a mother...


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Really? What if she has just had her benefits cuts? Lost her job? Correct me if in wrong I dont see woman ruling the world at the moment.



huh???

It means that you learn your values from home.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> **THIS ARTICLE WAS WRITTEN IN JANUARY 2009 WHEN I WAS BARELY 16, IN SCHOOL.


You don't appear to have grown up much in the intervening years.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You don't appear to have grown up much in the intervening years.


 
Thanks for that.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> But all the people that rule have a mother...


...but lots of their mums have died. However lots of them do still have cousins, so maybe that's it. Cousins rule the world.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2012)

Griffter said:


> ...but lots of their mums have died. However lots of them do still have cousins, so maybe that's it. Cousins rule the world.


 
Way to miss the point.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Thanks for that.


You're welcome.  I missed your thread when it first appeared (I've not been online much this week).  But I'd like to add that I, too, think your name is crass, sensationalist and moronic, given what you hoped to discuss.  Not "hard hitting", unless "hard hitting" is tabloidese for "makes me look a twat".

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> My evidence is the way that I, and many of my family and friends were raised. I was raised respecting my parents more than any authority out there.


 
If ur going to look at crime u have to look at the bigger picture as well. And that goes for Gang culture as well ( not all of which is criminal).

As u have set up a blog and come here u cant just base it all on personal experience. There is also the need to look at the underlying structures in society that contribute to violence.

The argument that its all about how people are raised in families can allow the right of the hook. Makes it an issue of the failings of particular individuals not a social issue. 

Do u read , for example Diane Abbots article in the Guardian?

 "But the more unequal a society, the more unstable it is. And inequality with a racial dimension risks creating a time bomb. The immediate response to last summer's riots was (quite correctly) a call to restore order. But these figures are not irrelevant. Policymakers cannot afford to ignore black unemployment."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...ployed-tragedy?commentpage=2#comment-15017963


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You don't appear to have grown up much in the intervening years.


 
have u read the article? For someone that young I thought it was pretty good myself. even if I didnt agree with all of it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> have u read the article? For someone that young I thought it was pretty good myself. even if I didnt agree with all of it.


No, I don't have a link.  I wasn't talking about the article anyway.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Rather difficult, after the fact.


There's enough decent stuff in here already and if people added a bit more the balance would change, and that's got to be more productive than just moaning about it.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Way to miss the point.


 Show me a leader that does have a Mum but doesn't have a cousin. Do it the other way round and I think I have proved my point...


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> There's enough decent stuff in here already and if people added a bit more the balance would change, and that's got to be more productive than just moaning about it.


 
It was an observation. It wasn't moaning about anything. I don't have the time to contribute at the moment.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> It was an observation. It wasn't moaning about anything. I don't have the time to contribute at the moment.


Glad you had just enough time to add your observation though.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> No, I don't have a link. I wasn't talking about the article anyway.


 
its here. So how about reading it and then commenting?

http://shootstabsniff.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/guns-gangs-government-and-guidance-jan-2009/


----------



## Kanda (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> Glad you had just enough time to add your observation though.


 
It's coming to the end of my lunch break.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

spring-peeper said:


> huh???
> 
> It means that you learn your values from home.


 
No u dont only get values from home. What is the point of institutions like schools for example in that case? Also peer groups (or lack of them).

Anyway what are "values"? Another big question. Bankers can get away with destroying the economy. However Im sure at home they are perfectly well behaved and believe in "values". Its just at work its a different matter. 

If I have a problem with some of the way knife crime is reported its that it is sensationalised. Society is not collapsing because of knife crime. Nor is it collapsing due to so called poor parenting. Its a symptom not a cause .The biggest cause at the moment is the cuts and the long term damage they will do to society.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

rover07 said:


> Do you think gang culture started in the last 10 years?
> 
> Or with immigration?


 
Historically gang culture was around in this country before recent Afro Caribbean immigration.If thats what ur asking.

link to "Historical Hoodies" here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/2008/oct/22/hoodies-victorian-manchester-gangs


----------



## clandestino (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I turn 18 next week.


 
I hate to be nit-picky - but as a budding journalist, you'll recognise the worth of fact-checking - but if you turn 18 next week, in March, but that article was published in January 2009, when you were barely 16...doesn't that mean that your birthday has slipped a few months in the last few years? 

Or are you just struggling to keep up with your cover story?


----------



## Dan U (Mar 7, 2012)

i'd def change that user name if it was me, it is a bit crass

otherwise welcome to urban, it seems you are getting a good working over.

if you are actually a teenager trying to write about social conditions and the like and inact some change, more power to your elbow


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 7, 2012)

Dan U said:


> if you are actually a teenager trying to write about social conditions and the like and inact some change, more power to your elbow


 
Yes. A very good point.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I am having a constructive discussion!
> 
> 
> Sniff, the people on these boards mostly have 20 years of education and life experience on you. As I said before these are interesting boards and you can probably learn a lot from them about critical reading/thinking, alternative viewpoints to what the rich and powerful (govt, big business and media) would have you think. You can also probably learn a lot about abusive wankerish behaviour.... Try to ignore that bit.
> ...


Collectively it's well more than 20 years tbf.

*wonders what the collective age of everyone on Urban is and shudders*



Dan U said:


> i'd def change that user name if it was me, it is a bit crass
> 
> otherwise welcome to urban, it seems you are getting a good working over.
> 
> if you are actually a teenager trying to write about social conditions and the like and inact some change, more power to your elbow


You may want to change the wording on that last sentence Dan U. It's not writing that a young person needs their elbow for in modern times...  

And do teenagers even eat hobnobs these days? Welcome to Urban, etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> And do teenagers even eat hobnobs these days? Welcome to Urban, etc.


 
Probably, considering how overweight many of them are nowadays


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably, considering how overweight many of them are nowadays


I thought it was all turkey twizzlers and blowjobs for the youth of today.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

Look, you may as well change your username. Going by everyone elses standards, youll be demanding it in a few months any way.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

To get your username changed, message a moderator and ask politely, stating your reason (it's a silly, provocative name). Should be fine


----------



## tendril (Mar 7, 2012)

Delete Threaded


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2012)

tendril said:


> Delete Threaded


That's a wicked username, I wonder if they'll let me change?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

Crispy said:


> To get your username changed, message a moderator and ask politely, stating your reason (it's a silly, provocative name). Should be fine


 
He's gone quiet.  Hope he hasn't left


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2012)

ianw said:


> I hate to be nit-picky


 
No you don't!


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Like I said previously, I have been through things in my life which make criticism and/or abuse via the internet a very small entity.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

I am just watching your comments, not going to respond to every piece of nit-picking. One minute I'm less than mediocre, a racist, childish, uninformed blah blah blah. 

People have scoured my work and questioned my opinions, picked out the smallest details and tried to amplify them. 

Considering the age many claim to be in here I actually find it funny how much effort some will go in order to attempt to put down someone so 'childish.'


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He's gone quiet. Hope he hasn't left


 
I hope he's left this thread. Laws of diminishing returns and all that.

Go, Sniffy, Go! Go run free around the forums and forage for food for the mind. Free yourself from these chains of oppression!

Skip!  Frolic!  Loaf and loll!


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I am just watching your comments, not going to respond to every piece of nit-picking. One minute I'm less than mediocre, a racist, childish, uninformed blah blah blah.
> 
> People have scoured my work and questioned my opinions, picked out the smallest details and tried to amplify them.
> 
> Considering the age many claim to be in here I actually find it funny how much effort some will go in order to attempt to put down someone so 'childish.'




We are bored


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Considering the age many claim to be in here I actually find it funny how much effort some will go in order to attempt to put down someone so 'childish.'



Its either that, or we have to get on with some work you see.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Do whatever pleases you.. I've got other things to be doing right now so enjoy your laughs.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Do whatever pleases you.. I've got other things to be doing right now so enjoy your laughs.




Right then - off to do the washing up


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2012)

Citizen has been nice to you! 

another tip for these boards is that people don't use smileys as much as in other places so it's not always obvious they're just joking along.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I am just watching your comments, not going to respond to every piece of nit-picking. One minute I'm less than mediocre, a racist, childish, uninformed blah blah blah.
> 
> People have scoured my work and questioned my opinions, picked out the smallest details and tried to amplify them.
> 
> Considering the age many claim to be in here I actually find it funny how much effort some will go in order to attempt to put down someone so 'childish.'


That's what happens when you're a journalist. Get used to it. In fact, you should be grateful for your experience here - it's just a shame you're too stubborn to take on some of the good advice that has been handed to you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Citizen has been nice to you!
> 
> another tip for these boards is that people don't use smileys as much as in other places so it's not always obvious they're just joking along.


 
So have I, apart from thinking his user name's crap and he needs to accept constructive  criticism more graciously


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny how this is how you treat the youth of today. If I was a gang member 'yoof' I would be crucified in these said forums, but as an individual trying to do positive you feel the need to make a joke and laugh out of everything.

Many in here make smart comments from behind their computer screen but when confronted with the real-life situation of having to deal with the said gang members etc that fill our streets you are the first ones to cross the road in fear.


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Do whatever pleases you.. I've got other things to be doing right now so enjoy your laughs.


 Mowgli: Go ahead. Laugh. I don't care.
Dizzy: What's wrong with him?
Flaps: I think we overdid it.
Dizzy: We were just having a bit of fun that's all.
Buzzy: Just look at him. What a poor little fella.
You know, he must be down on his luck.
Dizzy: Yeah, or he wouldn't be in our neighbourhood.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> That's what happens when you're a journalist. Get used to it. In fact, you should be grateful for your experience here - it's just a shame you're too stubborn to take on some of the good advice that has been handed to you.


 
You continue to make these claims about stubborn - I have taken on board many things, especially in terms of my writing ability. Just because you and a few of your friends think I should change my name does not make it a must. This is a democratic forum. You cannot see past the name and continue to try and attempt to put down anything to do with me. That is completely fine.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Funny how this is how you treat the youth of today. If I was a gang member 'yoof' I would be crucified in these said forums, but as an individual trying to do positive you feel the need to make a joke and laugh out of everything.
> 
> Many in here make smart comments from behind their computer screen but when confronted with the real-life situation of having to deal with the said gang members etc that fill our streets you are the first ones to cross the road in fear.


 
Youth have been treated like this for centuries. 

Give it 20 years and you'll be saying "the youth of today eh?"


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Funny how this is how you treat the youth of today. If I was a gang member 'yoof' I would be crucified in these said forums, but as an individual trying to do positive you feel the need to make a joke and laugh out of everything.
> 
> Many in here make smart comments from behind their computer screen but when confronted with the real-life situation of having to deal with the said gang members etc that fill our streets you are the first ones to cross the road in fear.






(((shootstabsniff)))


eta:  I've been nice as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

spring-peeper said:


> (((shootstabsniff)))
> 
> 
> eta: I've been nice as well.


 
I reckon you should offer to do his washing up as well.

You can come and do mine after


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Funny how this is how you treat the youth of today. If I was a gang member 'yoof' I would be crucified in these said forums, but as an individual trying to do positive you feel the need to make a joke and laugh out of everything.
> 
> Many in here make smart comments from behind their computer screen but when confronted with the real-life situation of having to deal with the said gang members etc that fill our streets you are the first ones to cross the road in fear.


That's a bit of a sweeping statement, most teenagers aren't in gangs and all they want is a rizla or 20p for the phone.



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon you should offer to do his washing up as well.
> 
> You can come and do mine after


And mine!


----------



## Griffter (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> You continue to make these claims about stubborn - I have taken on board many things, especially in terms of my writing ability. Just because you and a few of your friends think I should change my name does not make it a must. This is a democratic forum. You cannot see past the name and continue to try and attempt to put down anything to do with me. That is completely fine.


 It's not really democratic is it now...although I would, I have never voted for Ed


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon you should offer to do his washing up as well.
> 
> You can come and do mine after




As if.....

Wait - are you paying transportation?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2012)

My no.1 serious top advice would be: post on other threads.
Only engaging on threads that are about yourself or your cause is a guaranteed route to u75 pariah status (plenty of exhibits to reference here, I won't bother). Get around a bit, taste all the exotic tastes. 

No.2 serious top advice: Saying "I don't care what you say" does not have the effect that you might think it does


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

spring-peeper said:


> As if.....
> 
> Wait - are you paying transportation?


 
No, you can swim, the exercise is good for you


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Just because you and a few of your friends think I should change my name does not make it a must. This is a democratic forum. You cannot see past the name and continue to try and attempt to put down anything to do with me. That is completely fine.


They're not my 'friends'. They're your potential audience.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Many in here make smart comments from behind their computer screen but when confronted with the real-life situation of having to deal with the said gang members etc that fill our streets you are the first ones to cross the road in fear.



That comment is quite revealing. I suspect that deep down you rather like the violence. Although not game your self, the blog lets you have some kind of investment in it. Its your fetish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Many in here make smart comments from behind their computer screen but when confronted with the real-life situation of having to deal with the said gang members etc that fill our streets you are the first ones to cross the road in fear.


 
That's because I'm not ready to get shot or stabbed yet.  I've already had a gun pointed at the head of a taxi driver in a taxi I'm in.  I'm not ready to die.

You'll also find that there's been people on these here forums who *have *stood up and waded in when someone's being attacked on public transport/the street.  These normally weren't gang members with knives/guns admittedly, but they still had the courage to wade in


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> its here. So how about reading it and then commenting?
> 
> http://shootstabsniff.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/guns-gangs-government-and-guidance-jan-2009/


Wow, horrible background! Seriously - I can't read that.  But just for you, Gramsci, I'll c&p it into Word and print it off.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2012)

editor said:


> They're not my 'friends'. They're your potential audience.




There goes that pint I was going to buy you.


----------



## yellowslicker (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I've taken on board everything advised to me. I refuse to change name as when I was creating it I had my own reservations and was advised by the online editor of a leading publication that it was a 'hard-hitting name.' Since December this is the first time the name has been met with such hostility. To me, these are actions which occur to often in our community and while we speak a lot about them, we do less. My aim is to reduce the amount of shootings, stabbings and while sniffing is not the main drug problem there is a double meaning - as a journalist I aim to sniff out the truth from the stories rather than what the mainstream press like to put out.


 
Kid, take some advice from a journalist who has gone out to all the murders, all the shootings and all the stabbings that have taken place in this manor for the last decade. The name you post under and the name of your blog is deeply offensive. Please just give that some thought.
Think about how it might feel for a parent who has just had their child murdered to find your blog online with a name like that and the story you've cut and paste about it. It is extremely insensitive.


----------



## baldrick (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> its here. So how about reading it and then commenting?
> 
> http://shootstabsniff.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/guns-gangs-government-and-guidance-jan-2009/


thanks for this.

However, I have issues with this sentence: "murders amongst young people are commonplace within todays society," 
Which is simply not true. More common than they used to be (and some figures would be useful here) but "commonplace"? No.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 7, 2012)

Good lurking!


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm going to use that 'delete threads' as a username next time I need one.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2012)

This has kept me distracted from this thread today: 



From http://michaelwstory.com/talk/

An _interpretation_ of how the media sensationalises gun crime in London.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

Easy access to guns is more commonplace


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

yellowslicker said:


> Kid, take some advice from a journalist who has gone out to all the murders, all the shootings and all the stabbings that have taken place in this manor for the last decade. The name you post under and the name of your blog is deeply offensive. Please just give that some thought.
> Think about how it might feel for a parent who has just had there child murdered to find your blog online with a name like that and the story you've cut and paste about it. It is extremely insensitive.


 
*cough cough*


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

baldrick said:


> thanks for this.
> 
> However, I have issues with this sentence: "murders amongst young people are commonplace within todays society,"
> Which is simply not true. More common than they used to be (and some figures would be useful here) but "commonplace"? No.


 
yes ur right to point this out. I have tried to engage SSS by actually looking at what he is saying asking questions on the content and ideas behind it.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> You continue to make these claims about stubborn - I have taken on board many things, especially in terms of my writing ability. Just because you and a few of your friends think I should change my name does not make it a must. This is a democratic forum. You cannot see past the name and continue to try and attempt to put down anything to do with me. That is completely fine.


 
I have been trying to take what u say seriously and actually read some of your blog. In which case can u answer the question I have already asked twice.

Do u think the drug laws in this country should be reformed to legalise and/ or decriminalise drugs?

As imo this would stop a lot of the violence we have seen on our streets.


----------



## spring-peeper (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I have been trying to take what u say seriously and actually read some of your blog. In which case can u answer the question I have already asked twice.
> 
> Do u think the drug laws in this country should be reformed to legalise and/ or decriminalise drugs?
> 
> As imo this would stop a lot of the violence we have seen on our streets.




Are you sure about most of the violence being drug related?  I'm just asking because I get the impression from reading these boards that it was more of the thugs and hooligans.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I have been trying to take what u say seriously and actually read some of your blog. In which case can u answer the question I have already asked twice.
> 
> Do u think the drug laws in this country should be reformed to legalise and/ or decriminalise drugs?
> 
> As imo this would stop a lot of the violence we have seen on our streets.


 
Hi, I did not intentionally miss your post.

With over 350 messages it is hard to scour through every single one, I do apologise.


In response to the question posed:
While I think this may help, I do not see it as the answer.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

yellowslicker said:


> Kid, take some advice from a journalist who has gone out to all the murders, all the shootings and all the stabbings that have taken place in this manor for the last decade. The name you post under and the name of your blog is deeply offensive. Please just give that some thought.
> Think about how it might feel for a parent who has just had their child murdered to find your blog online with a name like that and the story you've cut and paste about it. It is extremely insensitive.


 
Firstly, please I would really appreciate if you did not refer to me as kid.

Secondly, I do not see how you can attend ALL of the murders, stabbings and shootings that have taken place in the area. That is not feasible. On 25th Feb this year alone, there were three incidents within a short space of time (just an example).

Thirdly, I noticed you quickly edited when you out there instead of their - a decade of journalism experience at least... hmmm


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> its here. So how about reading it and then commenting?
> 
> http://shootstabsniff.wordpress.com/2012/03/05/guns-gangs-government-and-guidance-jan-2009/


I've read it now.  

I'm not going to pick an essay by a 16-year-old to pieces.  Well done for thinking about these things at that age.  However there are one or two points you should think about.  First there are a couple of errors that detract from your piece. One has already been pointed out: murders among young people are not commonplace nowadays.  You also say:

_Guns and knives are not a new phenomenon, however carrying them and committing murders amongst young people seems to be, therefore the reasons young people carry weapons must be related to the social system._

Carrying knives is not a new phenomenon.  People were doing it when I was young, and decades before.  Sadly, violent crime and murder are not new, either.  Furthermore, it does not follow from your premise - "carrying knives and guns amongst young people is a new phenomenon" - that "the reasons young people carry weapons must be related to the social system_".  _Those two statements are not a premise and a conclusion, but two assertions.  

OK.  So now things to think about.  First of all, the relationship between gangs and the community.  You started to look at those.  But I think you should look more at conflicting attitudes towards gang members.  I think you will find that gang members are often revered for their hard-man image, their attitude and their conspicuous consumption.  At the same time, however, much of their crime will be in their own communities, and they will rely on people not speaking out against them due to fear of reprisals.  None of this is new, either.

Now the society thing.  Have you looked at David Harvey's piece on the riots?  I think that's a good place to start broadening your background.

http://climateandcapitalism.com/?p=5207

*David Harvey on the English riots: *
*Feral capitalism hits the streets*




> But the problem is that we live in a society where capitalism itself has become rampantly feral. Feral politicians cheat on their expenses, feral bankers plunder the public purse for all its worth, CEOs, hedge fund operators and private equity geniuses loot the world of wealth, telephone and credit card companies load mysterious charges on everyone’s bills, shopkeepers price gouge, and, at the drop of a hat swindlers and scam artists get to practice three-card monte right up into the highest echelons of the corporate and political world.
> 
> A political economy of mass dispossession, of predatory practices to the point of daylight robbery, particularly of the poor and the vulnerable, the unsophisticated and the legally unprotected, has become the order of the day.
> 
> Does anyone believe it is possible to find an honest capitalist, an honest banker, an honest politician, an honest shopkeeper or an honest police commissioner any more? Yes, they do exist. But only as a minority that everyone else regards as stupid. Get smart. Get easy profits. Defraud and steal! The odds of getting caught are low. And in any case there are plenty of ways to shield personal wealth from the costs of corporate malfeasance.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I've read it now.
> 
> I'm not going to pick an essay by a 16-year-old to pieces. Well done for thinking about these things at that age. However there are one or two points you should think about. First there are a couple of errors that detract from your piece. One has already been pointed out: murders among young people are not commonplace nowadays. You also say:
> 
> ...


 
I sincerely appreciate your words of advice and your observations. I totally understand the points that you have made. In the last few years I have definitely learnt a lot more. Experiencing the riots was a real game-changer for me.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 7, 2012)

Having come late to this thread, I have nothing to add except that it clearly highlights why I love these boards so much.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2012)

There was a show on BBC 4 a couple of years back about childhood games and songs before the 1960s - lots of great stuff in that show. But one thing that was hinted at was that as all children got turfed out of the house in daylight hours all the local kids would be in a gang. Your gang would have its own territory, which would amount to a few streets. Going into the territory of another local gang would often lead to fights - most often black eyes, but stabbings were not uncommon . Bash Street Kids is the comic book version of this, you could say, but it was pretty rough. Never mind postcode wars, these were fights over much smaller territory.

From what little I know on this, one main difference between street violence then and now, be that kids or adults, was that in the past you'ld rarely if ever go for the kill, but just to hurt, or maybe scar, or worse maim. It seems that to kill is more acceptable of late, and even when people survive, it was an attempted murder.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2012)

deleted as i quoted incorrectly


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I've read it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks for this link to Harvey. Excellant piece. 

I agree that SSS should broaden out the background.

Having looked at SSS blog I think he his genuine and not just a journo on the make.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Thirdly, I noticed you quickly edited when you out there instead of their - a decade of journalism experience at least... hmmm


 
Even experienced journalists are capable of literals, believe me.  That's what copy editors are for.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 8, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Even experienced journalists are capable of literals, believe me. That's what copy editors are for.


 
Very valid point. But if you look through the thread properly you will see that many on here dissected my work and grammatical errors.

And I am still learning the trade. I understand what sub editors do but the point here is as a journalist of at least a decade, referring to me as kid I simply would expect better.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> And I am still learning the trade. I understand what sub editors do but the point here is as a journalist of at least a decade, referring to me as kid I simply would expect better.


 
You're going to have to lower your expectations then.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Very valid point. But if you look through the thread properly you will see that many on here dissected my work and grammatical errors.
> 
> And I am still learning the trade. I understand what sub editors do but the point here is as a journalist of at least a decade, referring to me as kid I simply would expect better.


 

He's right about the username/blog name though.  FWIW, I am also a journalist - 10+ years at the BBC.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 8, 2012)

Your blog is very hard to read with that background behind the text. Seriously, it's very hard on the eyes.  So: read Harvey. Change username. Change background.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 8, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Your blog is very hard to read with that background behind the text.


 
Agreed, I closed the page the instant I saw the background.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

I necked loads of acid and danced around my bedroom.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> That comment is quite revealing. I suspect that deep down you rather like the violence. Although not game your self, the blog lets you have some kind of investment in it. Its your fetish.


 you forgot "please lie on the couch and tell me all about it"


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Easy access to guns is more commonplace


No idea bout this country but I would have had no problem getting hold of some serious guns when I was a teenager.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I necked loads of acid and danced around my bedroom.


You must have a bigger monitor than me.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> you forgot "please lie on the couch and tell me all about it"



Why the facepalm? Why did he react to a bit of criticism with 'youre the first ones to cross the road in fear'? Its using the presence of the very violence he purports to oppose against those whose comments he dislikes. Which i found odd tbh.

"criticise me if you like but youd shit yourself if threatened with a shanking" >


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> You must have a bigger monitor than me.



Or better acid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2012)

Ms T said:


> Even experienced journalists are capable of literals, believe me. That's what copy editors are for.


 
Out of interest, do they use copy editors for their online articles?


----------



## yellowslicker (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Firstly, please I would really appreciate if you did not refer to me as kid.
> 
> Secondly, I do not see how you can attend ALL of the murders, stabbings and shootings that have taken place in the area. That is not feasible. On 25th Feb this year alone, there were three incidents within a short space of time (just an example).
> 
> Thirdly, I noticed you quickly edited when you out there instead of their - a decade of journalism experience at least... hmmm


 
Well, I was polite before, but let me give it to you straight. Don't pass yourself off as a journalist. It is an insult. When you've done the leg work, when you've done years of going and speaking to the families of murder victims, then perhaps then you'll have some idea of why the name you post under and your blog title is so offensive. At the moment you've got no idea.
Most of what you have written on your blog is just your opinion on the situation. That isn't journalism. Journalism is about giving people a voice. I'd really like to know what your background is, because I don't know many young people from around here that would give that name to a blog.
Most kids around here live in almost constant fear of what is going on on the street. It's not something they joke about.


----------



## yardbird (Mar 8, 2012)

yellowslicker said:


> Don't pass yourself off as a journalist.


SSS This
You did try and pass yourself off as a _proper _journalist, if you had been straight from the off,  then you would not have suffered the slings and arrows. You would have been helped and guided, instead you had faulty grammar etc pointed out to you.
If you want to play with the grownups you might get knocked over in the playground.
I've taken the gloves off now.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2012)

So, back to the bullying of a kid then 

/joke!


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Kanda said:


> So, back to the bullying of a kid then



Who evidently isnt even listening any more.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 8, 2012)

or at school/college?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Well yes, there could be a reason keeping them away from the pc for sure.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey SSS, I read your blog the other day and you'd used your name as a byline on one of your articles. Looks like you've deleted it, so your secret's safe with me! I googled you and found a bunch of your stories in one of the major London free papers. You look a lot older than 16! Anyway, good luck with the journalism career, it can't be easy, but you're working hard, trying lots of things and taking a lot of stick. Such is life! I hope this post doesn't bother you, if it does I'll delete it.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 8, 2012)

plot thickens......


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Hey SSS, I read your blog the other day and you'd used your name as a byline on one of your articles.



Unless the article was by someone else and he was crediting them.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2012)

indeed!
checked the IP's by any chance?

tutor/mum/mentor/fellow student from collidge?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2012)

I was curious on the blog how the _*About Us *_section mentions "*we*" and why I can't find any names


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was curious on the blog how the _*About Us *_section mentions "*we*" and why I can't find any names


That's a common journalistic expression though. All of urban75's content is in teh "we" form when it's obviously just editor doing the writing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That's a common journalistic expression though. All of urban75's content is in teh "we" form when it's obviously just editor doing the writing.


 
oh


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Its common in business too.  A website for a one man band offering services will often describe themself in collective terms.

That sentence looks wrong - coincidentally because i didnt speak in collective terms saying 'themselves'.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> All of urban75's content is in teh "we" form when it's obviously just editor doing the writing.


No it's not. My blog is almost always written in the first person (unless I'm describing something I've done with others and feel I can speak on their behalf or I'm describing a joint effort).

Wirefresh is different though - on that I inherited the same writing style from the previous mag I was writing for.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2012)

and is it common for a person operating alone to refer to themselves as a team?

ie.

ShootStabSniff Team.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 8, 2012)

ddraig said:


> indeed!
> checked the IP's by any chance?
> 
> tutor/mum/mentor/fellow student from collidge?


 
I did go to collidge, that's where I perfected my redeing.  Funny how so many people here claim to have been to triple S' blog, but I'm the only one who spotted his byline.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I did go to collidge, that's where I perfected my redeing.  Funny how so many people here claim to have been to triple S' blog, but I'm the only one who spotted his byline.



A few of us went to the blog and didnt look further than the nausea-inducing background, for sure.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> No it's not. My blog is almost always written in the first person (unless I'm describing something I've done with others and feel I can speak on their behalf or I'm describing a joint effort).


 
Wasn't thinking of your blog, but there is a lot of reporting in the rest of the site that's in the We form. Shouldn't have said "all" really!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I did go to collidge, that's where I perfected my redeing. Funny how so many people here claim to have been to triple S' blog, but I'm the only one who spotted his byline.


 weel dun u! and welcome
ya gonna fess to being one of the afore mentioned possibilities/ or just straight sockpuppet?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 8, 2012)

ddraig said:


> weel dun u! and welcome
> ya gonna fess to being one of the afore mentioned possibilities/ or just straight sockpuppet?


Join date 6 weeks before the OP, so not that likely.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 8, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Hey SSS, I read your blog the other day and you'd used your name as a byline on one of your articles. Looks like you've deleted it, so your secret's safe with me! I googled you and found a bunch of your stories in one of the major London free papers. You look a lot older than 16! Anyway, good luck with the journalism career, it can't be easy, but you're working hard, trying lots of things and taking a lot of stick. Such is life! I hope this post doesn't bother you, if it does I'll delete it.





Frumious B. said:


> Hey SSS, I read your blog the other day and you'd used your name as a byline on one of your articles. Looks like you've deleted it, so your secret's safe with me! I googled you and found a bunch of your stories in one of the major London free papers. You look a lot older than 16! Anyway, good luck with the journalism career, it can't be easy, but you're working hard, trying lots of things and taking a lot of stick. Such is life! I hope this post doesn't bother you, if it does I'll delete it.



No you are right. It was supposed to say thanks to the individual who conducted the interview back when I wrote the piece. I did not have access to the interviewee as I was just starting out. 

To be honest, that person has given me lots of advice and help so far, and helps me promote the blog etc. I took the name out when the blog was receiving widespread criticism on here to be frank.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 8, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well yes, there could be a reason keeping them away from the pc for sure.



I was actually at a conference at Westminster College.

Ex-Gang Leaders, Charities and the Metropolitan Police come together in the Fight Against Gang Crime - it was very interesting in fact. Many people who are trying to come together to try and deal with the difficult issues young people face. There was some very good debate. I would have filmed it and put it in the blog however the person who films for me was busy.

It was refreshing to see some community action though, there were film makers, actors and musicians there, was very informative and eye opening.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Join date 6 weeks before the OP, so not that likely.


 tidy. thought it was a stretching it


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> No you are right. It was supposed to say thanks to the individual who conducted the interview back when I wrote the piece. I did not have access to the interviewee as I was just starting out.
> 
> To be honest, that person has given me lots of advice and help so far, and helps me promote the blog etc. I took the name out when the blog was receiving widespread criticism on here to be frank.


 
So you haven't been published anywhere except your own blog? It's a bit early to be calling yourself a journalist. I would have thought it would be best to call yourself a blogger until your work is picked up by established papers. Use your contacts to get exclusive interviews and things might happen. Blogging can be a route into journalism - look at the Huffington Post - but if you pretend to be something you're not you'll damage your credibility. I'm sure the journalists here at urban will advise if you ask them nicely.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm sure the journalists here at urban will advise if you ask them nicely.


The journalists on urban have - with one voice - advised him that the name is a terrible, terrible idea, but he's not listening.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 8, 2012)

His potential readers aren't impressed either...not a great start, alienate those you wish to regard as peers and piss off the readership before they even get to the blog. I predict a very lonely and brief career.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2012)

spring-peeper said:


> Are you sure about most of the violence being drug related? I'm just asking because I get the impression from reading these boards that it was more of the thugs and hooligans.


 
Well thats the question. And a good one. As SSS name seems to link shootings, stabbings and drugs together.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> The journalists on urban have - with one voice - advised him that the name is a terrible, terrible idea, but he's not listening.


 
It's the arrogance of youth - that, or we're old fogies who aren't worth listening to.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 8, 2012)

17 year old in 17 year old not listening to old fogies shocker.   

tbf I've rarely seen anyone of any age react well to criticism or having something they feel is their achievement under attack, as I'm sure he must feel. 

criticised reactly badly to criticism shocker.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> 17 year old in 17 year old not listening to old fogies shocker.


I thought he was 19 (or older, according to one poster). 
Not that it's really that important.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 8, 2012)

I actually do not think I have reacted badly to any criticism. I have taken all points on board - at times even tried to seek further feedback as I strive to improve.

I accept the point about the name and have been seeking ways to try and change the name possibly but in order to do that I need to find a way to construct a mailing list for (although you probably won't believe it) people who like the idea of the blog.

As changing the name will mean I will need to keep them informed of a potential new name etc.

I have not been ignorant or acted like a spoilt child.

I clearly do this for a cause and want to improve as a writer, a person and a young man.

The only time I have taken offence is when I was referred to as 'kid' which I found patronising and also when that same poster tried to imply that they had been to every shooting, stabbing and murder incident.

Besides that I have made an effort to take on board what has been said.

Anyway it's been a long day so i will leave you guys to continue to discuss.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> The only time I have taken offence is when I was referred to as 'kid' which I found patronising and also when that same poster tried to imply that they had been to every shooting, stabbing and murder incident.


 You are aware that in some regions, referring to someone as a 'kid' does not necessarily refer to their age?


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 8, 2012)

This guy is growing on me, I haven't read any of his blog, but he has dealt fairly well with criticism here. And any effort to resolve or understand the teenage epidemic of violence, particularly in London, can't be a bad thing.

I think he has potential with a bit of polishing. Taking on board some web design tips, readability is currently a big design flaw, tips on improving public image/relations with readers, as well as improving written English, and I think for a 17 year old he may be off to a good start. Basically, a relaunch may be the best solution for future success.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fair play that he hasn't rage-flounced as of yet, and many an old fogey has passed through these virtual corridors and done precisely that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I thought he was 19 (or older, according to one poster).
> Not that it's really that important.


 
18 next week apparently

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ecent-knife-crime.289884/page-7#post-10979402


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 8, 2012)

editor said:


> You are aware that in some regions, referring to someone as a 'kid' does not necessarily refer to their age?


 
Yes, in Australia etc. But at the same time, I simply asked not to be referred to as kid. I didn't curse or react in any immature way.


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 8, 2012)

Luis Suarez said that in his country the word Negro is acceptable, doesn't mean Evra must like it (although I accept race issues and the term 'kid' are different)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2012)

oh you didn't


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Yes, in Australia etc. But at the same time, I simply asked not to be referred to as kid. I didn't curse or react in any immature way.


 
I know an employer who calls his employees kiddo whether they're 18 or 50.  Doesn't mean they enjoyed it though


----------



## ShootStabSniff (Mar 8, 2012)

I would just like you ALL to know as much as at times I feel the criticism has been slightly nit-picky I have learnt ALOT in these few days of joining this forum and will continue to (try) and engage in conversation with you. There are clearly people I can learn from here and also people that know what they're talking about.

The name issue - I will work on it.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Yes, in Australia etc. But at the same time, I simply asked not to be referred to as kid. I didn't curse or react in any immature way.


People are free to address you in any way they like on an open bulletin board, so you may want to consider growing a thicker skin.

I get called worse most days here.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> Luis Suarez said that in his country the word Negro is acceptable, doesn't mean Evra must like it (although I accept race issues and the term 'kid' are different)


That's a truly DESPERATE comparison and woefully irrelevant.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 8, 2012)

Well done on sticking around and taking the criticism SSS, the flip side of our harshness is that this place can also be incredibly constructive and supportive at times.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2012)

Well he is right in that the word "kid" was meant to be patronising. 

I'm glad we've been of some use, SSS.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm glad you've stuck around as well SSS.  These boards can be intimidating for even older posters, but you've stuck it out so good on you.

Still don't like your name though

A bit of humility wouldn't go amiss either


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2012)

PS:  Who's the StootStabSniff Team?  Is that just you?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 8, 2012)

Well he already said someone does filming for him. So thats at least two.


----------



## shygirl (Mar 9, 2012)

ShootStabSniff said:


> I was actually at a conference at Westminster College.
> 
> Ex-Gang Leaders, Charities and the Metropolitan Police come together in the Fight Against Gang Crime - it was very interesting in fact. Many people who are trying to come together to try and deal with the difficult issues young people face. There was some very good debate. I would have filmed it and put it in the blog however the person who films for me was busy.
> 
> It was refreshing to see some community action though, there were film makers, actors and musicians there, was very informative and eye opening.


 
Some of us who post on here are doing exactly that kind of work, day in and day out.  I was surprised by you not even acknowledging the offer I made to you to meet and give you some pointers.   You don't know what an opportunity you let slip by you there!


----------

